# got my 10 gallon resealed



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

Yay! got my leaky 10 gallon resealed! first time doing it, not bad to me!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

What kind of silicone did you use? Most of the GE 100% silicone caulks I find state "Do not use under the waterline or in aquariums". All the other "aquarium silicone" are horrendously overpriced. I have a feeling it's just the same stuff...


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

They only state that so they're not liable for anything. GE 1 is WIDELY used. Looks great! Nice work!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

kivyee said:


> What kind of silicone did you use? Most of the GE 100% silicone caulks I find When "Do not use under the waterline or in aquariums". All the other "aquarium silicone" are horrendously overpriced. I have a feeling it's just the same stuff...


You can get clear or white aquarium silicone at home hardware for like $6.5 a tube. Just picked up 2 yesterday to reseal a 70g.

Nice work.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

That's pretty much what I figured - thanks for confirming! I couldn't see how 100% silicone was going to be that different between aquarium grade and non, except maybe what gets released DURING curing...


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I would be VERY careful with the white silicone, it usually contains a mold reducing ingredient, poison. I know there is a fish safe silicone, and a range of not safe ones, I would google DIY Joey and watch his recommendations.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

ps - nice job on the sealing


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

i used aqueon silicon but yes...it is ABSOLUTELY OVER PRICED...

PS: the seal failed, the corner was still drippy, just got a new aqueon tank from petco on a visit to the US, the tank was cheaper than the silicone though...how ironic


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

i mean...the old one was a Tetra tank, and they have bad reviews. also i kinda moved it too much so maybe the glass has loose seals and it was kinda my fault


----------

